# Ready to find a puppy!



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey everyone! First of all I want to say thanks to anyone who can give me any advice.







I have officially moved into my house and have 3 roommates. We all talked about me getting my puppy (finally) and they all agreed to support my decision. We currently have a 2 year old boxer pb. He's great with dogs and especially puppies. 

I have been researching GSD and watching conversations on here for about a year now and feel i'm ready. I have found a training program starting at 12 weeks that I want to enroll my pup into. Although I believe rescues are amazing (my family golden was rescued), I think for myself at this point in time (I'm 23), that a pb pup would be amazing. I'm looking for a pup I can bring home close to mid-July ... black/tan, male. If anyone has any reccomendations or knows of any breeders right now with puppies, that would be very helpful!!!

Thanks everyone~


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Any particular lines or type? Are you open to shipping? Budget?

Mid-July is probably pushing it. That means the pup is already born and most reputable breeders have pups spoken for in advance, if not a waiting list.

If you rent, make sure the landlord is OK with a GSD specifially, because they are a breed that many insurance companies and HOAs discriminate against.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't plan on showing, so more of a family dog. I would like an active dog, as I run close to 20 miles a week and when he's older I'd like him to run with me. So as active of a dog, driven and strong willed are what I'm looking for.

I am open to shipping but it makes me nervous to never have met the breeder/seen the pups lifestyle. Unfortunantly, I am on a budget (at least for how much I can spend on a dog). I've seen some going for close to 2000 and that's out of my range. 

Well, I can wait if it means finding my perfect puppy. I just know that I'm finally ready and I'm excited.

I rent from one of the guys I live with (he's the owner) - So i'm not worried about him going back on his word about it being okay.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MandaBearI rent from one of the guys I live with (he's the owner) - So i'm not worried about him going back on his word about it being okay.


please have a lease written, make sure it includes the pet agreement. he also needs to check with his home owners insurance company. you never know what the future holds - so do this for protection of you and your pup.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Since you're looking for an active dog, I'd go with the Working lines as they have a lot of energy.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay. Does anyone have any suggestions on breeders in the Virginia area? I'm willing to drive some distance.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You need to have WRITTEN documentation that getting a German Shepherd is OK. Not just "a dog" you need to be specific and you need to have it in writing, signed by one or more witness besides you and the landlord. You also need to consider that "right now" you are in a situation where you feel you can provide for a GSD. Will you be depending on the others in your rental unit to help take the dog out when you are at work/school or whatever? Vacations? What are your plans for the next 12-15 years? Housing without ownership (ie rent/lease) that will accept a GSD is very hard to come by. 

I am not trying to talk you out of it but listing some things that people often do not consider. 

As far as hunting for a reputable breeder that would "happen" to have what you are looking for in the time frame would be difficult at best. As mentioned earlier, the pup would actually have to be born now and most pups are spoken for on a waiting list long before the breeding/whelping. Keep in mind there are a LOT of puppies that are in rescue or shelters that would LOVE to grow up to be a running partner and companion. I would actually think that a rescue would be easier for you to find than a reputable breeder within the time frame that you are looking for. Granted you could probably find a non reputable breeder that might have a pup but personally I would rescue before dealing with someone without the best intentions of the breed in mind for selecting their breeding stock and having a plan in place for their breeding program.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

My fiance and I live here together (we rent the basement), so other then him we wouldn't rely on anyone else for help with the pup. I will look into getting the owner of the house to sign something with me. 

As far as 10 - 15 years, we hope to buy our first town house within the next few years. I will be fully committed to this pup so you all don't need to worrie









I've thought about rescues, but haven't seen any pups listed anywhere. I don't know if I'm looking in the wrong places or what.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You wrote you've been on here for some time, I think the reputable breeders should stand out from their posts. Most though have litters now or have already placed them. You may have a bit of a wait on your hands. Which is ok, better to take some time than rush into something you may regret because of the impulse of timing. I started last year this time researching what I wanted in a pup and then which breeder would fit my match. I didn't get my pup til a couple months ago and couldn't be happier. If I had gotten one before this, I may have not gotten the right pup for me.
A piece of advice from many here, "don't restrict yourself to one color, a pup of a different color may be the perfect pup for you"
I wanted a dk sable and luckily that is what I got(sable, not sure how dark he will get). Doesn't matter, he is the best pup in the world!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Also keep in mind that if you get a puppy than you have to wait two years until he/she can join you for running. An active and driven dog also means high maintenance (physical and mental stimulation) and high expense (classes, equipment, toys, food, supplements, health checks incl. hip/elbow xrays, house repairs) during the first years of puppy's life. You need to be prepared to spend at least $1200-1800 for a working line puppy from a good breeder, and you know what, down the road you'll consider that the best money you spent in your life, and the smallest investment into your puppy. 

A young rescue dog is a wonderful option to consider.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI wanted a dk sable and luckily that is what I got(sable, not sure how dark he will get).


Jane, I wanted a dk sable as well and ended up with a solid black. I consider myself truely blessed by having Anton and I pat myself on the shoulder for telling the breeder that the color preference was on the bottom of the list


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I told Karlo's breeder that I wanted a sable only. There was a chance a black would be in the mix, and I would have backed out if there was all black males in the litter. I had a black GSDx about 15 yrs ago-this time my pup was going to be a dk sable or I would wait for the right one to come along. I have nothing against the black, in fact I think they are awesome, but my next dog would be a dk sable. I truely lucked out, the whole litter was sable-others on the reserve list may not have the same opinion for color, I'm sure! But this particular breeding is awesome, so no regrets, for anyone...I probably would have regretted NOT taking a black one if it came down to it!! And I am so lucky to have a wildhaus pup, whatever the color








But, waiting is worth it, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MandaBearUnfortunantly, I am on a budget (at least for how much I can spend on a dog). I've seen some going for close to 2000 and that's out of my range.


What does this mean, how much are you willing to pay for a pup?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Waiting for the perfect pup from a reputable breeder would be far better than getting the right "looking" pup/dog that turns out to be the worst possible match for your situation. Getting an older puppy or young adult from rescue would give you the best options as you would be able to get a better overview of the entire package (temperament and personality wise) and you would not have to wait as long before you can go running with him. As mentioned before a GSD pup should not run (as a running partner) until they are at least two and finished growing. Not to say that they cannot run in normal doggie venues like in the woods and fields but running on harder surfaces where the dog cannot pace themselves should wait until they are older.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think a well bred dog from any type can meet the OP's needs, the trick will be finding a reputable breeder, one who can match the right pup.

Amanda, do you like long coated dogs? They are often much cheaper because a long coat is a "fault".

I also like the idea of a younger adult. That is what I got because I waited SO long before we could get a dog (we had to move into a house that would allow it) and by the time we were ready, I didn't want to wait 2 years before I could do a lot of training an exercise so I got a 3 year old. No potty training, teething, crate training...and we started agility class three weeks after I picked her up!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Amanda,

Here is the link to GSD in the Va area.

http://www.shepherdrescue.org/.

I would strongly suggest you do more research on GSD. I suggest that you go to some dog shows and talk to handlers and such. I knew exactly what line and temperment GSD I wanted. I talked to several breeders before making my selection. Then after reading information ( good ) on this forum I changed breeders. 
I am very happy that I made that change.

Also the idea about the lease is dead on advice-just because someone says it is ok-an oral agreement means nothing.

Good Luck on your search-trying fostering a dog. That will tell you a lot about different dogs and it will help save a dog's life.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

I'm another advocate of adopting. My husband and I were looking to buy a puppy from a breeder and were looking at a bunch of very expensive dogs from some very good breeders. Then I came across a 6 month old from craigslist and after meeting him, brought him home, and we couldn't be happier. We paid $175 and got this awesme dog out of a home where he wasn't wanted. He's fantastic with our 1 year old, very easy to train, and just a joy to be around. So don't rule out rescuing, there could the perfect dog out there for you that isn't in his perfect home yet!


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

Amanda- I hope you find a great puppy! Where in Virginia?

Just in case, try calling your local SPCA and asking them to call you if they get a GSD puppy in. Can't hurt! Puppy classes can be pricey so you could use to money you save on classes. ;0)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MandaBearUnfortunantly, I am on a budget (at least for how much I can spend on a dog). I've seen some going for close to 2000 and that's out of my range.
> ...


Wow, how rude did I sound?









Let me try again









How much are you willing to spend on a pup? Many pups from the good breeders are going to be at least $1,000 and many will be much closer to $2,000 than the $1,000 mark.

Again, I'm sorry I was so short in my other reply


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

My advice would be:

Pick your budget, not only will the puppy you choose from a good ethical breeder cost $1000 or more, there will be food, toys, crates, vet bills and a change in your lifestyle to allow you to give the puppy everything they need as they are growing and learning. 

Don't pick the first puppy you see, I am a firm believer that the right pup will come along and you will know when it comes. I have not went ought and sought a puppy for a long time, the one puppy I actively sought did not work out for me and she is now a LEO narcs and patrol dog actively working the streets with her partner. 

ALL of my dogs just happened to be offered to me and I am very happy with all of them. 

Make sure that you and your fiance are on the same page when training the pup....one of the hardest things is for a couple to train the same way....as far as picking the commands you want to use to executing the commands. 

If you would like some breeder info, please feel free to PM me and I will send you links to the people that I know and trust. They are honest and helpful and know how to place the right puppy with the right home. 

Research all you can about bringing up puppy to ensure that they get the proper exercise and care. And most important the time that they need with you and their socialization work. 

Another important factor for me is deciding what you want to do with the pup...if you want to just have a pet, or if you want to do some kind of training, SAR, Sport, PP, agility, obedience ect.....make sure your breeder knows what you are looking for. 

I have seen a lot of people that have gotten puppies that grow up and do not work out. It is heartbreaking all the way around. Not only are the owners upset that the pup is not what they want, the dog is unhappy either doing something it does not really want to do or is too much dog and needs to be placed in a home that can give them the outlets they need. 
Nothing against the owners, but I just see a lot of this and sometimes it is a matter of the owners choosing the wrong pup because they want one so bad they take the first they see or the breeder (either knowingly or unknowingly depending on their experience and ethics) place the right pup in the wrong home. 

Make sure your breeder is open to you staying in contact throughout the life of the dog and also is open to taking the puppy back and helping you find the correct one. 

The last thing, is don't limit yourself to an geographical area, be willing to be open to having a dog shipped to you. Your pup may not be within driving distance. 

Ajay came to me from Florida, Jesea from North Carolina, Esta from Illinois, and the others were from out of state as well.....All shipped fine and were not affected by the flights. Esta I drove to get and she traveled well. 

I would not ship a puppy between 14 and 16 to 18 weeks, I am a firm believer that this is a crucial mental growing period for pups and they may be going through what some call a fear period. I had a man ship me two pups out of a great litter for cadaver training and they were 15 weeks, they were so freaked when they got here that I had to pull them out of their crates. 

My other pups came in at 8 to 12 weeks and came running out and wanting to play instantly.....may have been just those pups, but after seeing the video of them before I accepted them into my program, I would not think so......


Sorry, did not to be so lengthy.....just want to give advice and help so that you find the perfect puppy for you...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You could check out the Virginia German Shepherd Rescue. I know they're website says they have _a lot_ of applications for puppies but, perhaps, you could look into a dog that is a year or two old. Then, the dog would be the right age to run with you and might fit into your living situation a bit better. Just a though...









I can also say... John and I got Jerzey from a backyard breeder. Ironically, her dogs were BEAUTIFUL and that is why we went with her. (We also had no real knowledge of how reputable breeders should be.) I guess my point is that if you find a backyard breeder, it could be worth looking in to. I totally understand that spending $2,000 up front is a lot. I also understand that a dog from a less than reputable breeder may be more likely to have health issues. Then again, maybe not. It all depends! It's really up to chance, technically. Although maybe a reputable breeder stacks the deck in your favor, so to speak.

I know that your heart is probably set on a puppy, but there are a lot of great (and beautiful!) older dogs out there. Besides, GSDs keep there puppy mentality for 2 to 3 years! Haha. There is a rescue section on this form with some truly beautiful dogs and the people on this forum are very willing to try to help get a dog to a new home. It's worth a look. Good luck!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

But when you go to a back yard breeder because they are cheaper it simply hurts the breed we love so much by supporting them. You CAN find what you are looking for from a responsible breeder or from a rescue. Please do not go with a back yard breeder whose breeding criteria is "they have papers".


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqBut when you go to a back yard breeder because they are cheaper it simply hurts the breed we love so much by supporting them. You CAN find what you are looking for from a responsible breeder or from a rescue. Please do not go with a back yard breeder whose breeding criteria is "they have papers".


I'm not saying that it is necessarily "right" but even those puppies deserve homes. It's kind of a Catch-22, really.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Only 2 comments -

1. At times breeders may keep back several puppies while they decide which one they will keep. At some point in the first few months some of those pups may become available for one reason or another. Also, sometimes buyers back out, have a change in circumstance, etc.

2. There are good breeders that do not charge the prices that are being mentioned here. It's up to the breeder what they charge ~ but I know of plenty of really nice pups selling for way less that $2000 - closer to $1000 actually (+ or -). Depends on the litter, the type registration you want, etc etc. 

In other words, there are options to explore. Good luck in your search!

Christine


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to disagree rather strongly. If you support those backyard breeders, it becomes a vicious cycle. They'll breed even more because of your purchase and there are more puppies that'll need homes. But, if you avoid them, they'll think there is no money and business in it, and likely end it at that, and those puppies may end up in shelters where they will be fought over to be adopted. I can see no good for the breed as the whole from supporting BYBs.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

These are all right from this site. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1104192&page=1#Post1104192

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13871173
She's a real beauty, and young. Spayed, vaccinated, not done maturing. 

http://www.beachpetpals.org/
This place always has new animals coming in.

http://www.beachpetpals.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=1506408

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1096317&page=3#Post1096317

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1095935&page=3#Post1095935

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

I don't know which are still available. If you want a really young puppy, I'd look for a GSD rescue close enough and inquire. They almost always have what people are looking for. There are a lot of homeless dogs. Breeders-good ones- are expensive. The quality is unmatched, but a rescue dog can be just as good of a companion.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby Bella
> 
> I don't know which are still available. If you want a really young puppy, I'd look for a GSD rescue close enough and inquire. They almost always have what people are looking for. There are a lot of homeless dogs. Breeders-good ones- are expensive. The quality is unmatched, but a rescue dog can be just as good of a companion.


My pup is a purebred, and a rescue, and I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me it's not even about health or structure or show or drive (because as much as I'd like to think that a dog from a good breeder is more likely to be healthy, that doesn't always seem the case), but to me it's about your motivation. Do you want a dog, or do you value breed preservation? For me it is the latter, so I am very picky about which breeders I support and which dogs I select. If you don't care about the breed beyond having one for yourself, then the cheaper BYB often seems more enticing.


----------

